# irc/irssi building error



## femc7488 (Jun 30, 2010)

when i install irssi, but i get


```
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Extracting for irssi-0.8.15_1
=> MD5 Checksum OK for irssi-0.8.15.tar.bz2.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for irssi-0.8.15.tar.bz2.
===>   irssi-0.8.15_1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.10.1 - found
===>  Patching for irssi-0.8.15_1
===>   irssi-0.8.15_1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.10.1 - found
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for irssi-0.8.15_1
No file to patch.  Skipping...
1 out of 1 hunks ignored--saving rejects to scripts/ipupdate.pl.rej
=> Patch patch-scripts__ipupdate.pl failed to apply cleanly.
=> Patch(es) patch-Makefile.in patch-core-network_openssl_c patch-perl-Makefile applied cleanly.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/irc/irssi.
```

what is the problem about irc/irssi


----------



## SirDice (Jun 30, 2010)

Update your ports tree:


> Revision 1.111: download - view: text, markup, annotated  - select for diffs
> Wed Jun 30 07:37:50 2010 UTC (2 hours, 9 minutes ago) by vanilla
> Branches: MAIN
> CVS tags: HEAD
> ...


----------



## femc7488 (Jul 1, 2010)

thanks. it work!!


----------

